# Took a crack at Pixels! Anyone want one??



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I know a few people do these, but I decided to give making them a try and I think they turned out pretty good, so I'll happily make them for people if anyone wants some! 

Examples!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I would like one please! You can pick from my albums because at the time I cannot post a picture. 

Thanks!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would like one o my avatar Neptune. You can find a pic of him in my album


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

You can make one of Deathwing if you want, he is in my albums


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Could you do one of Shosta? *in albums* it's hard to find just one picture of him that's a good model... he's quite active so it's hard to get good shots of him xD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> I would like one please! You can pick from my albums because at the time I cannot post a picture.
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go hun!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

wow thank you!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it ok? Lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I love it! Thanks!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> I would like one o my avatar Neptune. You can find a pic of him in my album


Here I hope you like it!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Can I get one of Alpha? Here's a picture! Thank you!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha now I know why you didn't pit a name on mine! I'm so dumb! I hadn't named him yet! Lol I have to go back and edit the pictures and put his new name! Romeo!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

n3wport said:


> You can make one of Deathwing if you want, he is in my albums


I hope you like it! He was a bit challenging


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i put him in my siggy! i really like these pixels! how do you do them?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you do one for me? Lebron would be nice.  In albums, sorry for the extra clicking. lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> i put him in my siggy! i really like these pixels! how do you do them?


Looks great! I use photoshop, zoom in and set the brush at 1 pixel and then draw the bettas free hand. Then when I zoom them back out to the actual size you have the small pixel bettas


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> Could you do one of Shosta? *in albums* it's hard to find just one picture of him that's a good model... he's quite active so it's hard to get good shots of him xD


Here you go! I'm not really happy with it! So if you want me to do it over I would be happy to!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you mind doing Perry?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

Could you do a pixel of Pavel? He's my avatar right now!  Thank you!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How do you put it in your signature?


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Me please!! 

Kaida - Veil Tail

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4713&pictureid=30262

Or 

Sasuke - Delta Tail

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4713&pictureid=30263

Whichever one you want!! Thank you


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go! I'm not really happy with it! So if you want me to do it over I would be happy to!


Aww, it's great! Thank you  I understand his scales can be hard to do, so don't worry about it ^^


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me how to put this in you signature?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You have to upload it on the computer. Go to edit your signature and below it it will say "browse" when you click on that you have to find the photo you uploaded.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

O k thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you still doing these? if you are can i have one of Indigo please


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Can I get one of Alpha? Here's a picture! Thank you!


I hope you like it!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Can you do one for me? Lebron would be nice.  In albums, sorry for the extra clicking. lol


Here you go!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! I really like him, even if he isn't green. :lol:


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love it! Thank you!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thanks so much! I really like him, even if he isn't green. :lol:


No? I can redo it! In the picture it looked like he had some green in his fins!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, it's perfectly fine.  His iridescence layer is actually a pale blue/silver. I like it a lot, though.
And, is that your Betta in your avatar? I like his white lips.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> I hope you like it! He was a bit challenging


LOVE IT!!! thanks so much!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Would you mind doing Perry?



:-D:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would like one for my profile pic! I'll send you a pic of my new betta. I'm getting him tomorrow! (name: undetermined-I would appreciate some name ideas for a crowntail or halfmoon male!)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love a new one of Spike. These are too cute to NOT collect. You can use the pictures I'd taken of him as a reference: http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s369/SpikeyFishy/Fishy/


@N3wport, someone else here knows about World of Warcraft!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if you did one of Spikefin. He is my avatar.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

He is also in my album. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> are you still doing these? if you are can i have one of Indigo please




here's a better photo of Indigo i took it today it shows his colors better, thanks sorry for posting two pictures


----------



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're still taking requests. I'd love one of Doki Doki. ^.^ There are more pictures of him in my album.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Moonshadow, I have to tell you, these are AWESOME! You have some real talent


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you do Rica? In my albums


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

If you're still doing these, I would ADORE one of my Dragonfly
:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Whoa, Dragonfly is BEAUTIFUL! Sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Dragonfly looks like my Romeo! ;-)


----------



## rednbluebetta (Jan 4, 2013)

(female)







can you make one of red thanks!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

can i get a *Pixel *of july there some pics in my albums


----------



## rednbluebetta (Jan 4, 2013)

_https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...905&set=a.102641549757130.5498.1000...(female) this is red can you make one if you want... thanks)_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

How lovely! Not sure if you could do Gus as he is a Metallic Veiltail and thus changes color depening on the angle you look at him! If you are willing to give it a try, he is my avi (it shows off his base color without the metallic showing as much as normal) and I have lots of pics of him in my album. The album labeled "Gus and Friends" are the newer ones. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont think MoonShadow is doing pixels right now folks.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't think so either, I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Can I have one of Alpha please?


----------

